# 2018 Cruze Diesel 9speed automatic 9T50



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

See this thread for more info. 9T50 Fluid Change .

I did not do all the fancy fluid level checks, but just a simple drain and refill.

From drained it takes 6qts to refill.


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

So I found the alldata instructions and followed those. I refilled with 5 quarts, drove it around to get it to temperature, and intended on checking when I got home. However, the instructions recommend getting to around 190 degrees and driving didnt do that. I had to put it in drive and hold the brake while keeping it around 1200 RPMS for about 5 minutes and got it to around 190. With it idling, lifted the car back up and check it from the sight plug on the side. 11mm bolt, BTW.  Removed the sight plug and nothing came out so I added fluid until it drooled out a little. Make sure you use thread goop on both drain and sight plugs when reinstalling. I'll change it every 30k now. Transmissions are nothing to guesstimate with on fluid so I followed the instructions to a T.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

kickascii said:


> So I found the alldata instructions and followed those. I refilled with 5 quarts, drove it around to get it to temperature, and intended on checking when I got home. However, the instructions recommend getting to around 190 degrees and driving didnt do that. I had to put it in drive and hold the brake while keeping it around 1200 RPMS for about 5 minutes and got it to around 190. With it idling, lifted the car back up and check it from the sight plug on the side. 11mm bolt, BTW.  Removed the sight plug and nothing came out so I added fluid until it drooled out a little. Make sure you use thread goop on both drain and sight plugs when reinstalling. I'll change it every 30k now. Transmissions are nothing to guesstimate with on fluid so I followed the instructions to a T.


Very good. Sounds like all went well! How many miles were on this fluid before the change?

While fluid levels are important to maintain properly in a transmission. It sounds like it drove fine with 5 quarts until you got a chance to top it up. There is definitely a margin of error in the range that is safe, much like the engine. I had no intentions to try to level my car on 4 jack stands and crawl under it while running and hot. Yet, you did end up putting in the 6 quarts as stated above with the basic drain, measure and refill. Nice that the amount has been confirmed via the proper level checking procedure though.


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

I wonder what procedure the Chevy dealers use....


----------



## JamesJohnson152 (Feb 24, 2020)

Related question - I am around 40K miles and planning on doing the drain/fill level set procedure. I suspect that the ATF that is already in the car (from factory) is the ACDelco Dexron VI stuff (presently available from Amazon for about $22/gallon - $44 for the full job). For about the same price: Castrol 6822 Transmax Dexron VI ATF, 1 Quart, Pack of 6 - $42, or jump to the full synthetic Valvoline DEXRON-VI Full Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid at $9/quart - therefore $54 for the required 6 quarts. 

I tend to think why not jump to the full syn for $10 extra? But want to make sure that there isn't a problem with the full syn and the leftover/residual ATF that will not be gotten out with the drain/fill.

Any other recommendations on fluid choice?

Thanks in advance
James


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

JamesJohnson152 said:


> Related question - I am around 40K miles and planning on doing the drain/fill level set procedure. I suspect that the ATF that is already in the car (from factory) is the ACDelco Dexron VI stuff (presently available from Amazon for about $22/gallon - $44 for the full job). For about the same price: Castrol 6822 Transmax Dexron VI ATF, 1 Quart, Pack of 6 - $42, or jump to the full synthetic Valvoline DEXRON-VI Full Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid at $9/quart - therefore $54 for the required 6 quarts.
> 
> I tend to think why not jump to the full syn for $10 extra? But want to make sure that there isn't a problem with the full syn and the leftover/residual ATF that will not be gotten out with the drain/fill.
> 
> ...


I see Valvoline Max Life full synthetic Dexron VI at Walmart for $18/gallon. Two gallons of that is still considerably less than $54, and you'll have two quarts left over for the next time.

Doug

.


----------



## kickascii (Nov 11, 2015)

With transmissions, I tend to play it safe and do the factory fluids.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

All Dexron VI is full synthetic. To be labeled Dexron VI it must meet GM specs. Buy whatever brand makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside, but as long as it's Dexron VI you will be good.


----------

